# Line-up for Kilkenomics Festival 2013 launched



## Brendan Burgess (11 Oct 2013)

http://www.kilkenomics.com/contributors

7th - 10th November 

Highlights include

Brian Lucey
Constantin Gurdgiev
David Hall 
David McWilliams
Fintan O'Toole 
Stephen Kinsella


----------



## LDFerguson (11 Oct 2013)

Okay that's the comedy and light entertainment section sorted out.  Will there be an economics section?


----------



## Purple (11 Oct 2013)

LDFerguson said:


> Okay that's the comedy and light entertainment section sorted out.  Will there be an economics section?



That's not fair; Brian Lucy isn't funny.


----------

